# Poor Lawn Service



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

As I've stated before, for the past several years I used a lawn service for fertilizers, herbicides, fungicides, etc. I used to not have as much free time, with work or veterinary appoints. I didn't mind paying a little extra if it meant having everything done in a timely manner.

This season with the crazy weather and poor scheduling my service has gone downhill. I'd gotten to the point where I had to put fungicide down myself because all they would do is tell me I had it and not put down another application when needed because that's how they did things. I even had to delay my reno because they put down a post emergent that stated not to seed for 3-4 weeks, yet they told me that it was fine to do so right away. This was despite me calling the manufacturer.

With everything I've learned on this forum, or reading articles I have gotten enough education to know that they were just in it for the bare minimum of service and the money. It's hard not to argue with someone about not mowing two days before/ after a fungicide application and trying to keep my HOC manageable or not watering deeply before having heavy equipment on the lawn. That and fertilizing one week after putting seed down.

Going into the financial aspect, learning how much a product costs in conjunction with how much they charge, I realized that I could do something myself for a fraction of the cost. For instance, a 30lb bag of Hwadway G is $90, or $1 more than the cost to have them apply it to my property. A 30lb bag lasts me 2.5 applications roughly.

My biggest fear was over applying fertilizer or not applying it evenly, getting those dreaded fertilizer lines. I overcame that fear by using a spreader to apply my own fungicide and seeing it wasn't that hard when I did the math, weighed the product and took my time walking.

Luckily I paid attention to when they came and what they put down, including weight. So going into 2022 I will be doing everything myself, doing a full reno in the process.

I didn't mow today because I was supposed to get my fall application of nitrogen today. That and the excessive amount of dew. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

I think you will learn to enjoy doing it yourself. If you have the time, and willing to invest in the upfront costs for equipment, your yard will see a noticeable difference in your yard.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@jha4aamu I'm investing in a good spreader, already have a few tank sprayers and a backpack sprayer. Luckily there is a SiteOne a few miles away and I have already used DoMyOwn a few times.

I started really enjoy mowing a few years ago and keep a journal on here as well as an app for everything else. I don't intend to lose my reputation as the nicest lawn on the block (housewives call me the neighborhood lawn Nazi), I just want to keep getting better, on my own.

Being a single guy with no kids affords me time and finances to spend money on lawn care.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Props to you learning on your own. My parents "landscaper" is a nice guy but awful at what he does. When you can pay 2K a day to have guy that's not even licensed to app herbicide on your lawn it's a screw job in my book. I've been suggesting they switch for some time now.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

@Jeff_MI84 You know I still can't really understand the point of paying someone to do non-mowing lawn service unless the cost is so competitive that there's no cost difference either way, or maybe if someone is totally clueless and doesn't want to bother. For most people, though, DIY treatments are easy enough when you focus on the bare minimums, and it's much cheaper to do. Plus, the results are typically much better when done by the homeowner.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Phids it started out as cluelessness, but as time went on, I only kept them for the time convenience. Over the years working a swing shift or nights, I didn't have the energy and was fine paying them. But as time went on and I learned more, I came to the realization that I was paying them to do something I could do. Going into this season, I felt as though I could tackle it. I paid closer attention to what and when it was used. I've been working day shift for a while, while the auto industry is cyclic I have come to learn what time of the year I work less, thus less stress getting things done in the yard and improving my time management. Several weeks ago, I sat down and did the math. Breaking down the cost of one application vs paying them to do it. I got a little mad. Needless to say, from here on out, the only thing I'm going to pay for is irrigation related things.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

@Jeff_MI84 I can understand that. I suppose there is a learning curve and a time investment at the beginning, and this can be an obstacle. When I moved into my house two years ago, it was the first time I had a lawn, and I just assumed I would have to figure it out myself. It was a little frightening at first when I had a weed problem so bad that I thought I might need to get my entire yard re-sodded, but after that it went better. I eventually realized that the results I was getting were superior to the results of my neighbors who were getting lawn service done, so I was very satisfied after that. I wish you the best.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Phids i totally understand. Thanks. I'm getting a lot better at walking straight with my mediocre spreader, so there's that. And I managed not to mess up spraying Tenacity, which was a confidence booster for next year.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> My biggest fear was over applying fertilizer or not applying it evenly, getting those dreaded fertilizer lines. I overcame that fear by using a spreader to apply my own fungicide and seeing it wasn't that hard when I did the math, weighed the product and took my time walking.


I was worried about this too when I made the switch to all liquid applications. Someone on here made the recommendation to double the water and make perpendicular passes so you're less likely to miss a line. Takes me longer, but the shape of my lawn is odd and it's easier for me this way.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@cavince79 no overlapping right, you just mean single pass straight lines? Just making sure I read that correctly.

With my sprayer I try to use the sidewalk squares as a visual guide.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I run single passes one direction and then turn 90 degrees and go across the lawn back and forth.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@cavince79 👍🏻


----------



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

@Jeff_MI84 I had a similar experience with a landscaper. I outsource a few household services, but I was not happy with how the lawn looked compared to what I was paying for. I decided to try it on my own and see how much I like it. Yes it does take a decent amount of time to educate myself and do everything, but I'm finding I enjoy it so far. I told myself to keep at it at least for a year then re-examine if I want to continue to do this myself or at least know what to look for when hiring someone.


----------

